# Denver bike "culture"?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi folks. Some time ago I threatened to move my family to Denver and this winter it has become reality. Coming from LA, we were accustomed to following local cycling scenes such as the bike coalition, midnight ridazz (downtown fun rides after dark), and similar groups which promoted the local scene and community (as opposed to roadie/club/century type stuff). Especially with two small kids in the trailer, we're looking for fun bike things to do in and around metro Denver.

Any suggestions on groups, websites and blogs to follow to get in the loop? Looking forward to seeing some of you soon...


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Feb 15, 2012)

*I think you'll like it here!*

I think I might be able to help. Denver has an increadible bike "culture". I don't have info on specific events, but these links should help you get started:

First, sign up for this newsletter to find out about local events: BikeDenver.org » Be the first to know. Sign up for the BikeDenver E-newsletter!

Next, check out this map of all the awesome bicycle/multi-use trails that are available:
Bike Maps

Finally, find a local lbs that offers no-drop rides and go have some fun and meet like-minded peaple...

Have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

ispoke said:


> Hi folks. Some time ago I threatened to move my family to Denver and this winter it has become reality. Coming from LA, we were accustomed to following local cycling scenes such as the bike coalition, midnight ridazz (downtown fun rides after dark), and similar groups which promoted the local scene and community (as opposed to roadie/club/century type stuff). Especially with two small kids in the trailer, we're looking for fun bike things to do in and around metro Denver.
> 
> Any suggestions on groups, websites and blogs to follow to get in the loop? Looking forward to seeing some of you soon...


Sgt_Lobo is right - lots of bike "culture" around here.

One event you might like is the Moonlight Classic: InnovAge Moonlight Classic presented by Kaiser Permanente

The bike trail system in the metro area is very good. Along with a network of bike lanes, you can get just about anywhere in the metro area.

The South Platte / Mary Carter trail is very nice, especially this time of year - in high summer the river can get a little stinky. There's also Cherry Creek and Chatfield reserviors - both parks have a good trail system.

Some people like to ride the larger parks around town. Sloans Lake and Washington Park are two such parks. I don't care for riding those parks - too many pedestrians to avoid. Your mileage may differ, of course, what with two youngsters in-tow. City Park has the added bonus of both the Denver Zoo and the Science and Nature Museums.

The map that Sgt_Lobo offered is good but can be a bit slow-loading. The same map can be bought at any lbs. It's a must-have item in my book.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

303cycling.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're looking for more of a fun atmosphere sans the kids, there are some cruiser nights that are themed - tons of fun!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Denver Cruiser Ride

Lots of people out having fun in downtown!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

morryjg said:


> Denver Cruiser Ride
> 
> Lots of people out having fun in downtown!


Be aware this is more of a bar crawl than a bike ride. The "founder" of the ride gets kickbacks from the bars he directs people to. If you want a real cruiser ride try the Highlands one or the Boulder Cruiser ride.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Be aware this is more of a bar crawl than a bike ride. The "founder" of the ride gets kickbacks from the bars he directs people to. If you want a real cruiser ride try the Highlands one or the Boulder Cruiser ride.


Seriously? I knew it was a money making enterprise but I couldn't understand how it was making money. That makes sense. I remember when 50 people was normal for this ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> Seriously? I knew it was a money making enterprise but I couldn't understand how it was making money. That makes sense. I remember when 50 people was normal for this ride.


Yup...I think they also sell costumes and accessories that match the theme. They also tend to steal Boulder's themes. 

Boulder Cruiser Ride


----------



## flinkazoid (Apr 24, 2012)

FrontRanger said:


> Seriously? I knew it was a money making enterprise but I couldn't understand how it was making money. That makes sense. I remember when 50 people was normal for this ride.


Stay AWAY from the Denver Cruisers. My friends and I have had some bad experiences with them. A group of pretentious punks.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

flinkazoid said:


> Stay AWAY from the Denver Cruisers. My friends and I have had some bad experiences with them. A group of pretentious punks.


Been out a number of times and sure it is crazy but if you just do your own thing.......

Care to share some of those experiences? Just curious.


----------



## flinkazoid (Apr 24, 2012)

FrontRanger said:


> Been out a number of times and sure it is crazy but if you just do your own thing.......
> 
> Care to share some of those experiences? Just curious.


The point of being a part of a group it to feel like a part of the group. The cruisers not only function as a clique (but in their mid-30's, not high school), but seem to be pretty dysfunction-ally alcoholic too. You can do just as much damage riding your bike black-out drunk as you can driving your car.


----------

